# Hart mfg. Co chisel?? Help??



## Navig8r (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey all, I have an old chisel that was in my Grandfather's tool cabinet… It says "Hart mfg. co." on it, and is a 1", socket type. Anyone know where to find out any info, such as how old it may be, etc…??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

Hart Mfg Co. appeared to operate in the early 1870's. There is some confusion of which Hart Mfg. Co was which. Possibly bought out by Peck Stow & Wilcox.

Information is available from the EAIA or The Astragal Press on the Directory of American Toolmakers DVD an insanely valuable and affordable reference, if I do say so myself.

Gary


----------

